# Corsair Launches Obsidian Series 800D High-Performance Chassis



## malware (Jun 2, 2009)

Corsair, a worldwide leader in high-performance computer and flash memory products, today at Computex 2009 announced its entry into the PC chassis category with the launch of the Corsair Obsidian Series 800D.
Flexible, roomy and sturdy, the Obsidian Series 800D full tower chassis was designed exclusively by Corsair and incorporates features demanded by the enthusiast market.
"The Obsidian Series 800D is a true builder's case," said Jim Carlton, VP of Marketing at Corsair. "It will reliably last you through years of motherboard, power, memory, cooling and component upgrades, while its advanced features and superior cooling performance allows you to build your ultimate dream system."



 

 

 




The steel structure of the Obsidian Series 800D has a matte black coating both inside and out, and is finished with a brushed aluminum faceplate for a professional, high-end look. It supports up to five 5.25 inch and six 3.5 inch drives in total, is compatible with ATX, Extended ATX, and Micro ATX motherboards and incorporates advanced features that make it ideal for demanding system builders. These include four hot-swap SATA bays, a cut-out section in the motherboard tray for easy CPU cooler installation and a unique cable management system that decreases cable clutter to increase airflow. The tool-free design also allows for easy entry and simple installation of 5.25 inch drives.

Cooling performance is vital for any high-end chassis, which is why the Obsidian Series 800D has a total of seven fan positions and three isolated cooling zones for the power supply, hot-swap SATA bays and main compartment. A dust-filtered 140mm fan draws in cold air at the bottom of the chassis and exhausts it at the rear and top of the chassis, forcing fresh air over the graphics cards and CPU. The SATA hot-swap bays are cooled by a separate 140mm fan, which exhausts out of the rear of chassis via a sealed chamber, preventing the heat generated by the drives from entering the main compartment. The power supply also has a dedicated intake and exhaust, which is also isolated from the main compartment.

For those in need of even greater cooling performance, the Obsidian Series 800D features a pre-drilled section in the roof to support single, dual and triple radiators, or up to three additional 120mm fans.

The Corsair Obsidian Series 800D chassis will be available in stores in early July at an estimated price of US $299, and is backed by a two-year limited warranty. Complete customer support via telephone, email, forum and Tech Support Express is also available. For more information on the Obsidian Series 800D, please visit http://www.corsair.com/products/800d/default.aspx.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice!  I love the motherboard tray.  A bit expensive for me.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 2, 2009)

wow that idea of having the rubber covers over the cable management holes like for the water cooling holes is awesome... Like their PSUs I can see these becoming very popular, though Corsair really needs to make a lower end version of this case (and still include these things). I'm sorta amazed how long its taken for that idea to surface.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 2, 2009)

tkpenalty said:


> wow that idea of having the rubber covers over the cable management holes like for the water cooling holes is awesome.



Yeah I was thinking that too.  It looks great and will look great after the cables pass through them.

The overall look of the case is very classy.  Corsair really goes all out with their products.  Always top notch quality stuff.


----------



## techie81 (Jun 2, 2009)

That looks like a cable routing dream! But yeah, a little too pricey.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 2, 2009)

I didn't even notice the price tag.  I wager Lian Li makes these.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 2, 2009)

I am a cable management freak! Look at all routing options in this case...A+ for Corsair! I also like the fan on the side of hdd bay, most cases are more commonly on the front.


----------



## renozi (Jun 2, 2009)

DAMMNN! This or the Coolermaster ATCS 840 in black will be my build at the end of the year. Oh, I'm going to have white hair from trying to figure out which one.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 2, 2009)

Found my new case. Finally going to replace my Rocketfish Lian-Li (Which has been a GREAT case but its HUGE and the cable management isn't the best...I know I can mod it, but I'm too lazy).

EDIT: This case is the same size as the Rocketfish...hmm what to do! I've already modded my Rocketfish a bit by adding a window, CNC'ing a custom top panel for my radiator and reversing the location of the door. Maybe more modding is needed.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 2, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> EDIT: This case is the same size as the Rocketfish...hmm what to do! I've already modded my Rocketfish a bit by adding a window, CNC'ing a custom top panel for my radiator and reversing the location of the door. Maybe more modding is needed.



I say do it, if all that's left is cable management, why not!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 2, 2009)

LOVE IT!

cable management, triple rad positioning feature on top, all black, hot-swap SATA bays and cut-out section in the motherboard tray for easy CPU cooler installation.... what more could you ask for!? 

btw, with all those features embedded and included.... $300 is not expensive!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

I like the chamber behind the motherboard tray and the cable management, my favorite compartmentalized cases are the NZXT Whisper and Lian Li TYR PCX-2000/ABS Canyon because they have proper air flow for the heat to escape or have a exhaust fan. the fan mounts on the hot swap and 3.5" drive bay look pretty restrictive it's like having a fan pass through a 5.25" punch out other than that all I can hope is the case comes down to $250 in 6 months because it looks fantastic.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2009)

I dont really get this fan though






Plus there is a space under it for another one.Were is it supposed to draw air from as there is no vent in the sidepanel.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

tigger said:


> I dont really get this fan though
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090602/800dgallery2.jpg
> 
> Plus there is a space under it for another one.Were is it supposed to draw air from as there is no vent in the sidepanel.



you can mount 2 120mm fans that intake cool air from the bottom of the case? thats all I can think of.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2009)

Look how close that fan will be to the panel when its on though,surley theres not going to be much gap twixt fan and panel though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah by the way the cage underneath the 3.5" hot swap is a 3.5" drive bay that can hold 2 3.5" drives and 2 extra non swappable hard drives. this is even more puzzling the fan is actually encased.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2009)

Its bizzare.Its a nice case but that is really puzzling.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 2, 2009)

Still, cases like these take the simplicity and beauty of system building to a whole new level.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

the sad thing is you probably can't even fix the restriction in the cages because if you took a hole saw to it you would lose the ability to mount the hard drives.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 2, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> yeah by the way the cage underneath the 3.5" hot swap is a 3.5" drive bay that can hold 2 3.5" drives and 2 extra non swappable hard drives. this is even more puzzling the fan is actually encased.
> 
> http://img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/cebit2009/Day0/Corsair5-big.jpg
> http://img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/cebit2009/Day0/Corsair3-big.jpg



DAMN that looks neat. Corsair really have outdone themselves.

Maybe that fan only acts to move air around (to prevent stagnantation of air) instead of the traditional "push pull" thing.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

it looks like the air goes through the sides of the cages and out to the rear motherboard chamber and exhaust out the back of the case but there is little to no fresh air for the fans to intake not that this is a big deal since all the air intaked comes from the bottom of the case but I don't want my hard drives to melt either.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2009)

If i had'nt bought the li li 201b i would probs be having one of these,i do like it but that fan is a puzzle.There dont seem to be anywere for it to draw any air from.Maybe theres something we dont see or understand about it

I found a video of it
http://www.viddler.com/explore/TweakTown/videos/13/

In the vid,the machine has the new corsair water cooler on it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

actually I don't think that bottom bay supports 3.5" drives at all I think it just supports 2 extra 3.5" hard drives like it says because there is no drive bay cover for it which means there is no support for 3.5" drive unless it comes with an adapter for a 5.25" drive bay.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 2, 2009)

*looks at price*




*dies*


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 2, 2009)

Techpowerup said:


> I want this case! Any one have an idea of a UK price? Looks worth the money as it will last you quite a while. Still using my thermal take xaser III for main rig best £160 I spent back in 2003



love your user name 

about 200~250 Considering the taxes..


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 2, 2009)

Holy!?!?!
I really need to go and find a job during the holidays


----------



## JATownes (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW!!  My new case.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow..love the case!  Definately saving the pennies for this one.


----------



## happita (Jun 2, 2009)

I definitely need to replace this CM 690, it accumulates way too much dust lol. The fact that the 800D looks so beastly yet so functional with all these amazing features and cable routing dreams I think very well justifies the $300 price tag that comes with it. But surely people can wait till the price goes down like me


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2009)

Its for removing/replacing the brackets on the back of some cpu coolers without removing the board.If you watch the video,it dont line up with all boards though.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 2, 2009)

tigger said:


> Its for removing/replacing the brackets on the back of some cpu coolers without removing the board.If you watch the video,it dont line up with all boards though.



It would be cool if you can convert it to a fan mount


----------



## method526 (Jun 2, 2009)

lifetime warranty on memory, 5 year warranty on PSU, and a 2 year warranty on a case?  come on corsair dont be like that.  some people keep their stuff for more than 2 years just to get the most out of their investment.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

Techpowerup said:


> I would be quite happy to pay that much for it, provided that tray/platform near the bottom was detachable. Looks like it would obstruct the airflow of a bottom mounted psu. The fan mounted on the tray/platfrom could do with being more towards the rear. Though maybe it should be and they put it in the wrong way when it was photographed



not sure what you mean but the design is simple cool air rises from the bottom the 140mm intakes the cool air across the video card. you take a standard power supply and flip it upside down so that the power supply intakes cool air through the bottom grill and across the power supply heatsink and out the rear.



Techpowerup said:


> Also on the 3rd picture is that a trapdoor the the underside of the cpu mount? If so is it meant for a fan to keep the underside cool as well or am I missing something more obvious here?
> 
> UK Release now please! Barclay Card poised



it's a motherboard access hole designed to let you mount the CPU Heatsink or Water Block without taking the motherboard out it makes removable motherboard trays a thing of the past. 

I bet people didn't notice there was no reset button which are also being phased out.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 2, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> not sure what you mean but the design is simple cool air rises from the bottom the 140mm intakes the cool air across the video card. you take a standard power supply and flip it upside down so that the power supply intakes cool air through the bottom grill and across the power supply heatsink and out the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?!?!
what if there's a BSOD?
a lockup?
I dont want to manually reset it!!


----------



## Major_A (Jun 2, 2009)

I created an account to let you know there is a reset button.  You can see the picture of it on Corsair's website.
http://www.corsair.com/products/800d/800dgallery8.jpg


----------



## Binge (Jun 2, 2009)

tkpenalty said:


> *looks at price*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Less expensive than a lot of the Lian Li cases that aren't as good in comparison.


----------



## happita (Jun 2, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> What?!?!
> what if there's a BSOD?
> a lockup?
> I dont want to manually reset it!!



I'm sure even if there isn't, you should just be able to hold down the power button and presto, instantaneous shutdown. It makes sense to phase out reset buttons IMO.


----------



## Shadin (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice looking case, I love all the pre-mods they've added in there for cable management.  But I'll never pay that much for a case again, after owning a few expensive ones I've gone back to the old days of buying decent cheap cases and doing a few mods.  An Antec 300 is my current victim, got it for $40.

I'd like to see Corsair make an entire lineup of cases that cover more price brackets.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2009)

that fan on the side of the HD bays doesnt look like it will get direct Cool air from external source so it cools HDs better.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

why would Corsair put a reset button hidden in the front ports, doesn't look like it has a hd activity led unless the power button lights up and the led underneath it is the hd activity led. here is a video of the case from computex.


----------



## Major_A (Jun 2, 2009)

I guess they wanted clean lines.  Until I found the front panel picture I assumed it was for 3.5" devices, ala card readers.  It's definitely a cool case, I don't know if it's $300 of cool though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

look at the front ports in this picture it's from CeBIT looks much different than now theres no power or reset just the LED's and 2 pilot holes probably for the power and reset.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 2, 2009)

Talk about attention to detail. Very nice and sleek, with clever goodies. *envious to everyone getting this case*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2009)

the only thing im attesting to is the optical drive mount system, i mean metal tabs, not very durable and cheap.


----------



## Shadin (Jun 2, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> the only thing im attesting to is the optical drive mount system, i mean metal tabs, not very durable and cheap.



I didn't even catch it before.  Looks like the drive bays are tool-less only, I don't see actual screw holes.  I really wish companies would stop doing that.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

tooless 5.25" are great, it's the expansion slot retention clips that need to be stopped.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 2, 2009)

Another great looking factory modded case..


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 2, 2009)

Rubber grommeted mobo tray holes for cable routing and water cooling routing? That is so sexy, simple, black, sleek, love the side little fan and that cpu compartment on the back. 299 is a steal for this. I wonder though, who their OEM is .


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2009)

People forget that its there to prevent chaffing of lines and also the cuts that can be encountered from punched steel.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

I think what they do is once they punch out the case they toss the motherboard tray in a vibrating bath of ball bearings that polish it and file off edges. but yeah rubber trim works too


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2009)

metal pellets/ceramic pellets dont do a perfec't job of rounding sharp edges etc.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

well whatever process they use there probably isn't any human equation involved.


----------



## Shadin (Jun 3, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> tooless 5.25" are great, it's the expansion slot retention clips that need to be stopped.



I hate them, it sometimes makes it near impossible to mount anything other than optical drives in your 5.25 bays.  I also don't see the point, since I have to screw on the rails to make it easy to insert the drive then unscrew the rails from the drive again when I could just screw the drive in and forget it.  I suppose if I swapped items out in that one case enough that I could just leave the rails on everything I own it'd be one thing, but if something is coming out it's almost always going into another case/rig.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 3, 2009)

I haven't had many problems with them, you can just take them off.


----------



## Shadin (Jun 3, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> I haven't had many problems with them, you can just take them off.



But if the case doesn't have the screw holes you end up having to drill them out (if possible) for some coolers and whatnot that won't work with the rails.  It's no huge thing, but after trying to mount a 120mm cooler in my P180 and the drilling and frustration that entailed, I just avoid the whole tool-less thing.


----------



## runnin17 (Jun 3, 2009)

Case looks awesome and I suspect that the crazy $300 price will not stay that high for long.

Just look at all the Thermaltake cases that cost $250 or more at launch and now you can get them for $125 or even $100.  I might just have to sell my Armor+ and upgrade since I am looking to go into water cooling.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 3, 2009)

tigger said:


> I dont really get this fan though
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090602/800dgallery2.jpg
> 
> Plus there is a space under it for another one.Were is it supposed to draw air from as there is no vent in the sidepanel.




+1


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 3, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Rubber grommeted mobo tray holes for cable routing and water cooling routing? That is so sexy, simple, black, sleek, love the side little fan and that cpu compartment on the back. 299 is a steal for this. I wonder though, who their OEM is .



I've been thinking Lian Li since I saw it.


----------



## Major_A (Jun 3, 2009)

Shadin said:


> But if the case doesn't have the screw holes you end up having to drill them out (if possible) for some coolers and whatnot that won't work with the rails.  It's no huge thing, but after trying to mount a 120mm cooler in my P180 and the drilling and frustration that entailed, I just avoid the whole tool-less thing.



Same problem I ran into with my Three Hundred.  There are two predrilled holes on each side of the HDD cage.  I find it ridiculous that I feel like I have to use those holes only.  Because of that it cost me another 3TB of space since my video card was hanging into the drive cage a bit (see pic in sig).


----------



## jagl4d (Jun 3, 2009)

tigger said:


> I dont really get this fan though
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090602/800dgallery2.jpg
> 
> Plus there is a space under it for another one.Were is it supposed to draw air from as there is no vent in the sidepanel.



The air intake comes from the bottom, thru the drives then along the right side panel area and out the back. That is why they have added those grommets to minimize recirculation.
Note that the plastic cover on the back of the hotswap drive bays, prevent the air from entering the mobo area.


----------



## pentastar111 (Jun 3, 2009)

I really like this case. THe only thing that is questionable is that hdd fan location. What the hell is up with that?


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 3, 2009)

pentastar111 said:


> I really like this case. THe only thing that is questionable is that hdd fan location. What the hell is up with that?



Just because it's different doesn't mean it's bad.  Check out the previously posted video, and some posts, explaining what happens to the air that blows through the HDs.  It's A-f*in-Plus.


----------



## pentastar111 (Jun 3, 2009)

Let me clarify...i don't necessarily think it's bad. A more detailed review will porbably show the less intuative(like me) how it functions.


----------



## Howard (Jun 3, 2009)

alrite!!!
this cool thing what i've been searching for...
come to papa!


----------

